# Need 2 Port Mansfield Saturday



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Last trip: Whale Shark while making bait, 2 50# AJ, Tuna behind shrimpers, Snaps on the way in.

Looking to do the same Saturday, Port Mansfield, 26' Glacier Bay, Lv early 5am. Estimate $90 share of expenses per person.

Nick
210.857.3473
Serious only


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Forecast: 2-3 foot. Easy in a Glacier Bay.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

So tempting... but such a long drive for a day trip...


----------

